# Temporary Housing - ASAP



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok so a pal of mine called me about a Gu that was left behind in a family member's apartment. They're going to get it tonight to get it out of a VERY bad situation, no food etc. It will be coming to my house shortly thereafter. Apparently it is in good shape but very hungry. No problem, I wanted a second one, so I'll take her...BUT.....

I AM OUT OF ENLCLOSURES. Leaving the Gu in its current home is NOT an option and I shudder to think what would happen if animal control got her.

I need ideas for a temporary housing solution for this girl! Right now I'm scouring around for something on the web in classifieds.

Ideas?

It will take me about 2 days to build an enclosure, 2 days to drylock and vent it and light it. So I'm looking for an idea that will last her what...4 days?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Big Rubbermaid or stock tank with a heat lamp ... 

Good luck with your new tegu !!


----------



## james.w (Mar 9, 2011)

How big is she? If not very big a rubbermaid/sterilite tub would work.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 9, 2011)

She is apparently 3-4 feet. An adult sized female.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Bath tub with glass door ??

I have two new goats drying off in the shower right now ..


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 9, 2011)

I know! I'll see about getting one of those water troughs! Think that would house her for a few days?


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm with Montana. Bathroom is a nice option. Maybe clamp a basking light somewhere safe, leave some water and a hide, see what happens...

It can't be any worse than where she's coming from.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 9, 2011)

The tub idea sound brilliant for a 4day set up. If you decide to go with a rubber maid heres some direction on setting a light up on it,
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?19042-90-QT-Sterilite-Housing-W-Light.(LOTS-OF-PICTURES" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthre ... F-PICTURES</a><!-- m -->)

Good luck with her.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 9, 2011)

Actually I was thinking one of THESE....


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

That`s what I said a stock tank ... 

My tegu is in one as we speak ....

You most likely have one around if it`s not full of ice .

I use a four hundred gallon round for a pond [outside] and i use the 100 gallon tanks for indoor ponds ..


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 9, 2011)

montana said:


> That`s what I said a stock tank ...
> 
> My tegu is in one as we speak ....
> 
> ...




Two things:

1) Indoor ponds? Whadya keep in 'em?

2) Indoor pondS (with an "s"? Plural? More than one indoor pond?)


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

I keep fish in them !!

Crabs, tadpoles. frogs, turtles .....

Right now I only have one stock tank in the house and it has Darwin my Tegu in it .. 

My outside fish are sharing homes in aquariums I have and a 55gallon plastic drum ..

Indoor ponds are cool tho as you get a whole different perspective on your fish and such than you do with an aquarium ..

Fish seem to breed better in them also ....


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 9, 2011)

what kind of weirdo would put a stock tank in his house???


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 9, 2011)

montana said:


> That`s what I said a stock tank ...
> 
> My tegu is in one as we speak ....
> 
> ...




Sorry! I see that post now! LOL missed it while I was driving home.

That's what I'm gonna do actually b/c I have a TSC right around the corner from me.

A 110 gallon should do short term. After that I can put my tortise in it!


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok....what's a blue dempsy? Like a Jack Dempsy only blue?


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 9, 2011)

Draco D Tegu said:


> Ok....what's a blue dempsy? Like a Jack Dempsy only blue?



Yup, "Electric Blue Jack Dempsey" is a recessive color morph of the common Jack Dempsey (Rocio octofasciata)


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice looking fish! Props to you!

I gave up on fish a long time ago. Several unsuccessful tanks was too much frustration for me. I find reptiles to be MUCH easier. Looks like you have put up a LOT of work into your breeding project! I am in awe!


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow...that's a pretty cool idea, Montana. Good on ya!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is a picture of an [indoor pond ] 

I had just experienced a defeat with growing plants in it [a lighting issue] 

I later dressed it up with plastic plants ....

I also kept tadpoles ,a couple of turtles from the creek ,frogs ..[crayfish would be good too ..]


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

This is the top I made I would think it would keep your tegu in ..

It`s made from scrap and took less than an hour to make even scrounging for the materials and electrical .. 

It is nothing fancy but I figger it`s a temporary thing ..

There are matching wood panels that set on the screen to adjust tempiture and humidity ..


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Montana, yeah mine was similar, except I routed out the center of the OSB and just stapled it to the top. She was able to pop the lid off and knocked the light off it.

I thought this woulda been a perfect idea, but she's HUGE.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 13, 2011)

The stock tank pictured is the 110 gal version, possibly a 150 gal version...

There is also a 300 Gal version that is 5.5~6' round...


----------

